# Learning Greek in Cyprus



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

It seems there are a lot of places to learn English in Cyprus. Any places where you can learn Greek as a second language?

Thanks
Dina


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Try the latin town hall T.K.R or sea horse bar. good luck.
Tricia.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You can learn greek online via one of the local radio stations who do Greek lessons. It is a good starting point. Also if you are not yet here in Cyprus you can make a start o nthem before you come over.

www.cybc.com.cy/html/learn_greek/


----------

